# Corrupted File



## OhioKat (Feb 25, 2009)

Last night at work I was checking out the web browser under "Experimental" on my K2. It seemed to work well. I didn't notice any problem. Sometime later I was reading The Stand when the K2 just stopped responding. When I hit the "next page" button it just sat there. I tried resetting it but no good.

It wouldn't open any of the books on the kindle just giving me the obscure message "unexpected error"

I even tried resetting it to the factory settings and it was still no good.

I called CS and went through all their hoops but still nothing. She told me that one of the files on my kindle was corrupted but she couldn't tell which one. She asked if I had any files that I'd downloaded from somewhere other then Amazon and I do did have a few. 
Basically she says it was one of those non amazon downloads that corrupted the file.
They are sending me a replacement but she told me if I put load files/books from other sites that it will void my warranty.

Now I'm glad they are replacing it and none of those books are anything I'm really going to miss but what bothered me and what she seemed to totally blow off was that those books -and all the other ones- were fine until I started using that "experimental web browser". 
I'm hoping that she made a note of that because I have a feeling that it was something in using that, that actually ended up corrupting the file.

I could be wrong of course because I'm no kindle expert.

Has anyone else had any issues after using the web browser? Or have you noticed any issues after having downloaded books from other places. I had used FeedBooks and I had one other book from a link I'd seen here on the forum. Something about love and polar bears or something. I never even actually read it.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Geez.....books from other sites void your warranty? They don't mention that anywhere on Amazon


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I've tried early on to use the browser on my K1 but it was so slow that I found it a waste of time and haven't used it since. I also have books from other sites that I've never had a problem with.*


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Books from other sites void your warranty?  That doesn't seem right.  Has anyone else discussed this issue with Amazon?  The only other books I have on my Kindle are PDF files I have sent to Amazon for conversion.  I wonder if those will be classified as books from other sites?  Not questioning OP, just wondering if that CS knew what they were talking about.


----------



## rscarlett (Feb 23, 2009)

chynared21 said:


> *I've tried early on to use the browser on my K1 but it was so slow that I found it a waste of time and haven't used it since. *


AMEN to that statement, and dittos for the K2 version. The Kindle browser is only worth using if you have no other internet access and are desperate to go online. And even then I'd think twice. It's just not ready for prime time.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

I read on the Amazon messageboard earlier today that The Stand was removed from Amazon. They (the customers) are saying it's due to a formatting error, and that Amazon has to fix it. *shrug* Dunno. It's all rumor, 'til it ain't .
http://www.amazon.com/Stand-longer-available-the-Kindle/forum/Fx2EGRL42MHF15D/Tx37TEPNGVKNTFV/1?_encoding=UTF8&asin=B00154JDAI


----------



## OhioKat (Feb 25, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> Geez.....books from other sites void your warranty? They don't mention that anywhere on Amazon


My new Kindle came today and after reloading my Amazon books on it I had the same issues. It wasn't hard to figure out that it was in fact The Stand that was the problem.

I called CS back and the guy I spoke with ended up refunding the cost of The Stand as well as confirming that it has been removed from Amazon although he wasn't sure why but said a formatting issue could be it.

He also says that downloading books from other sources does NOT void the warranty (its a good thing I was checking this forum while I was on the phone with him or I wouldn't have remembered to ask). I told him the girl I spoke with yesterday had told me that and he said it wasn't true because if we delete something off the kindle that wasn't gotten through Amazon there is no way for them to prove that it was there.

At least I have a working Kindle again, even if I have to live without an electronic version of the The Stand for a while. At least I already know how it ends


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the update, OhioKat.


----------



## srmalloy (Mar 3, 2009)

rscarlett said:


> AMEN to that statement, and dittos for the K2 version. The Kindle browser is only worth using if you have no other internet access and are desperate to go online. And even then I'd think twice. It's just not ready for prime time.


As a tool for regular browsing, it's not even in sight of the rest of the pack, but for specific purposes it can be quite useful. I used mine a few weeks ago when I was away from home and needed to know where an address was; I used my Kindle 2 to open Google Maps and got a map of the area that was enough for me to figure out where I needed to go.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I know a lot of our members downloaded the Stand from Amazon.  Has anyone else had a problem with it?  Has anyone actually read the thing?

Betsy


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

It's odd that that happened last night. I was reading/listening to a book last night and after working fine for over an hour, the text-to-speech just stopped working. I recharged it over night and tried it this morning. It wouldn't work until I did a restart.


----------



## OhioKat (Feb 25, 2009)

chynared21 said:


> *I've tried early on to use the browser on my K1 but it was so slow that I found it a waste of time and haven't used it since. I also have books from other sites that I've never had a problem with.*


Well I wouldn't bother with it while I'm at home but it could be a useful tool for quick look ups or checking the news when you're not in front of a good computer.


----------



## rscarlett (Feb 23, 2009)

durphy said:


> I was reading/listening to a book last night and after working fine for over an hour, the text-to-speech just stopped working. I recharged it over night and tried it this morning. It wouldn't work until I did a restart.


My K2 had this problem...but it happened about 5 minutes into every text-to-speech session. I called CS, who guided me through the reboot process with no success. They replaced my unit immediately and kept me a happy Kindler (and customer!).


----------

